# Suche Angeplatz/Campingplatz in Holland



## Rokk25 (12. Juni 2017)

Guten Tag Leute ich bin auf der Suche nach Hilfe und Tips von erfahrenen Holland Anglern. Unswar wollen 4 meiner Freunde und ich nach Holland angeln. Wir wohnen in der Nähe von Soest. Zwischen Dortmund und Bielefeld. Wir wollen dort angeln und 2 Nächte schlafen. Wir haben ein Hauszelt und wollen auf Feldbetten schlafen und Abends entspannt bei Ruten im Wasser mal den Grill anschmeißen und entspannen. Einen Bootsmotor mit 4PS besitzen wir. Deshalb suche ich einen Platz wo man Boote mieten kann. Am besten irgendwo wo man nicht zwischen 100 Leuten ist und direkt am Wasser.

Mir schwebt sowas wie Vinkeveen vor. Dort kann man ein Boot und eine eigene Insel mieten und mit Angelkarten anstatt Vispas angeln. Es sollte nicht weiter als 200km von Soest entfernt sein.

Ich danke euch schonmal für jeglichen Trip. Abfahrt ist der 07.07.17.


----------



## Seifert (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Suche Angeplatz/Campingplatz in Holland*



Rokk25 schrieb:


> Mir schwebt sowas wie Vinkeveen vor. Dort kann man ein Boot und eine eigene Insel mieten und mit Angelkarten anstatt Vispas angeln. Es sollte nicht weiter als 200km von Soest entfernt sein.
> 
> Ich danke euch schonmal für jeglichen Trip. Abfahrt ist der 07.07.17.



https://www.caravanpark.nl/,das wäre schon ein ganz nettes Plätzchen,könnte aber im Juli sehr gut besucht sein.Bötchen wäre im Hotel "t'meertje" zu chartern (bei Marco),liegt etwa 500 m entfernt vom Camping-Platz.
...und im meertje gipps abends so'n lecker Pilsje (oder zwei oder drei oder...???)
Viel Spaß,viel Erfolg- wo auch immer!
Übrigens:Ruderboot,ziemlich hochbordig,kostet 17,50/Tag


----------



## Waller Michel (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Suche Angeplatz/Campingplatz in Holland*

Hallo, also wir sind gerade in Holland mit dem Wohnmobil am angeln, ein kleines Boot haben wir auch dabei. Holland ist das Land der Camper und natürlich auch Angler , dem entsprechenden schwer dürfte es werden da was einsames zu finden gerade wenn noch eine Bootsvermietung direkt mit dabei sein soll. Ich weiß auch nicht recht wie es sich verhält wenn ihr euren Motor selbst mitbringen wollt ?
Was ich so gesehen habe ist entweder mit Motor oder normal Ruderboote , man kann selbstverständlich fragen ob man da einen Motor anbringen darf?  
Was die Campingplätze in Holland angeht da gibt es unzählige die an einem schönen Gewässer gelegen sind, meist sehr sauber und mit guter Ausstattung. Im Internet wirst du einige Campingplätze finden die Beschreibung der Plätze auch generell in Deutsch , wenn ihr euch auf eine bestimmte Region festgelegt habt, kann man auch das örtliche " VVV" anrufen  ( Fremdenverkehrsamt ) und nach Empfehlungen fragen,  die sind dort in der Regel sehr hilfsbereit und sprechen deutsch .
Es gibt in Holland viele Campingplätze die an Parks oder Badelandschaften angeschlossen sind,  die sind in der Regel top ausgestattet allerdings nicht gerade günstig und natürlich im Sommer auch nicht gerade leer. Wünsche euch viel Glück bei der Suche und natürlich Petri Heil .

Lg


----------



## n1c0 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Suche Angeplatz/Campingplatz in Holland*



Rokk25 schrieb:


> Mir schwebt sowas wie Vinkeveen vor. Dort kann man ein Boot und eine eigene Insel mieten und mit Angelkarten anstatt Vispas angeln. Es sollte nicht weiter als 200km von Soest entfernt sein.



Vinkeveen ist super, dort gibt es auch jede Menge Campingplätze. Allerdings ist es nicht wirklich einfach dort. Das Wasser ist sehr sehr klar, man kann teilweise 4-5m auf den Boden schauen. Dementsprechend habe ich persönlich auch weniger dort gefangen als in "trüben" Gewässern. 

Ansonsten ist es dort wirklich schön um neben dem Angeln auch noch Urlaub zu machen. Mit den Wochen-Angelkarten bist du etwas eingeschränkt, da du dafür den Zusatzschein fürs Nachtangeln nicht bekommst (Nachtvispas) müssen die Ruten gegen 22/23Uhr aus dem Wasser raus


----------



## Rokk25 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Suche Angeplatz/Campingplatz in Holland*

Ja in Vinkeveen war ich schonmal. Meist nur Barsch und Hecht gefangen. Nachts viele Brassen und Karauschen. Da darf man auch seinen eigenen Motor mitbringen. Ja stimmt das Wasser ist sehr klar. Haben da meist mit Spinnern geangelt. Auf Wobbler und Gummi hatte ich noch keinen Erfolg.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Tips mit welchem Köder man die Fische überlisten kann?
Sind auch viele Krebse unterwegs.

Wollte Freunden das angeln schmackhaft machen. Dachte 300km sei ihnen zu weit. Aber sie meinen es ist okay. Also denke ich wir fahren dort hin.


----------



## Seifert (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Suche Angeplatz/Campingplatz in Holland*



Rokk25 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat ja jemand Tips mit welchem Köder man die Fische überlisten kann?
> Sind auch viele Krebse unterwegs..



Seit über 30 Jahren: am fängigsten ist der tote Köderfisch.
also: selber stippen oder etliche Km fahren zu Groenendijk,Voorweg in Noorden.
Der hat auch Köfi's............


----------



## Rokk25 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Suche Angeplatz/Campingplatz in Holland*

Danke für den Tip. Also ich habe da noch etliche Köfis in der Truhe.


----------



## Rokk25 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Suche Angeplatz/Campingplatz in Holland*

Hat jemand von euch Ahnung wie ich in Vinkeveen an ein nachtangelschein komme? Brauche ich dafür unbedingt einen VisPas?
Unser Ziel ist  Winkeldijk 25, 3645 AR Vinkeveen, Niederlande beim Jachthacen Bon.
Also ich weiß dort kann man einfache Angelscheine karten kaufen.
Würde es aber gerne Nachts auf Brassen versuchen.


----------



## Seifert (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Suche Angeplatz/Campingplatz in Holland*



Rokk25 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Ahnung wie ich in Vinkeveen an ein nachtangelschein komme? Brauche ich dafür unbedingt einen VisPas?
> Unser Ziel ist  Winkeldijk 25, 3645 AR Vinkeveen, Niederlande beim Jachthacen Bon.
> Also ich weiß dort kann man einfache Angelscheine karten kaufen.
> Würde es aber gerne Nachts auf Brassen versuchen.


Frag mal bei Marco im "t'meertje" nach oder beim VVV,der in der Nähe von der Schnellstraßenabfahrt zu finden ist.
Oder direkte Anfrage beim Hengelaarsbond in Weesp,der die Fischrecht u.a.in vinkeveen hat -guckstu hier: http://awhb.mijnhengelsportvereniging.nl/


----------



## n1c0 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Suche Angeplatz/Campingplatz in Holland*



Rokk25 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Ahnung wie ich in Vinkeveen an ein nachtangelschein komme? Brauche ich dafür unbedingt einen VisPas?
> Unser Ziel ist  Winkeldijk 25, 3645 AR Vinkeveen, Niederlande beim Jachthacen Bon.
> Also ich weiß dort kann man einfache Angelscheine karten kaufen.
> Würde es aber gerne Nachts auf Brassen versuchen.


Ja du brauchst die Derde Hengelvergunning (45€) wenn ich richtig lese:

"*) NIEUW! Op de Vinkeveense Plassen is zonder deze extra vergunning het nachtvissen ook in de zomermaanden NIET meer toegestaan. Dus nachtvissen (vanaf 2 uur na zonsondergang tot 1 uur voor zonsopgang) is op de Vinkeveense plassen alleen nog mogelijk voor de houders van deze Derde Hengel cq Nachtvisvergunning. "

http://awhb.mijnhengelsportvereniging.nl/vergunningen/vergunningen.html


----------



## Rokk25 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Suche Angeplatz/Campingplatz in Holland*

So Update.  Also Vinkeveen Zeltplatz am Jachthaven Bon ist komplett ausgebucht am 14 Juni. Jetzt suche ich weiter nach einer alternative dazu.
6 Personen. Haben einen Außenborder, würden aber auch ein Boot leihen. Einen Stromgenerator und würden bis zu 300km fahren. Jemand vielleicht noch eine Idee. Wollen in 3 Wochen los. Es ist sehr kurzfristig aber es war halt spontan. Bitte um Hilfe sonst ist Holland in Not!!!


----------



## Seifert (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Suche Angeplatz/Campingplatz in Holland*



Rokk25 schrieb:


> So Update.  Also Vinkeveen Zeltplatz am Jachthaven Bon ist komplett ausgebucht am 14 Juni. Jetzt suche ich weiter nach einer alternative dazu.
> 6 Personen. Haben einen Außenborder, würden aber auch ein Boot leihen. Einen Stromgenerator und würden bis zu 300km fahren. Jemand vielleicht noch eine Idee. Wollen in 3 Wochen los. Es ist sehr kurzfristig aber es war halt spontan. Bitte um Hilfe sonst ist Holland in Not!!! ����


Na,
dann versuchs doch mal hier:  http://www.kampeerhoevekoole.nl/
Von Vinkeveen sinds noch rd.25 km -das sollte also zu schaffen sein.Wasser?Satt,angeln geht am Nieuwkoopse Plassen recht gut.Bootsverleih auf der anderen Strassenseite,bei "Groenendijk".
Viel Erfolg!!!!!#6


----------



## Seifert (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Suche Angeplatz/Campingplatz in Holland*

Abfahrt am 07.07.17.
Wie war's??
Wo war's??
Fangergebnis??
Nicht dass ich neugierig wäre........


----------

